# KG06 is back!



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 15, 2010)

How's it going MT. Havent been around the boards for a while but im back now. Life got in the way a little.

a short run down of my life recently: totaled a car, spent time in PT for it, bought a new one, bought a house (trying to play adult...yea right) and got married.

Im still studying SKK and am currently a green belt. I might be test for my brown stripe come december.

B


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome Back KG06


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome back and congratulations on getting married!!!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow!  Welcome back and congratulations on the marriage!  Sounds like a lot has changed - changes your perspective a bit, huh?


----------



## Carol (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome back!!  You've been missed.  Sorry about the bad stuff but big congrats on your house and your marriage!   I just bought a place too.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## MJS (Jul 15, 2010)

KempoGuy06 said:


> How's it going MT. Havent been around the boards for a while but im back now. Life got in the way a little.
> 
> a short run down of my life recently: totaled a car, spent time in PT for it, bought a new one, bought a house (trying to play adult...yea right) and got married.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome back.  Sounds like you've had alot going on, obviously some stuff better than others.  Nice to see you back.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody its good to be back. Havent been training like i used to and have put on some extra pounds but now its back to the grind.

If anyone is in the Louisville area and wants to get a good work out in in this heat shoot me a message.

B


----------



## seasoned (Jul 16, 2010)

Welcome back, it sounds like a lot has happened in your life. End result, you have made it to the high ground.


----------

